
How to Turn Individual Contributors into Leaders - giovanni-lup
https://humaans.io/blog/how-to-turn-individual-contributors-into-leaders/
======
giovanni-lup
I shared some thoughts on something that (in my experience) many startups are
challenged with: turning individual contributors into leaders. Hope that you
can find some useful tips here. And it would be also great to learn from your
experience within the transition and what are the common patterns you observed
on this when working with startups. Have a great Friday.

